# Canadian customs



## julz.0a

Hi,

I'm planning to buy either a Gucci or a LV bag from a duty free shop. I think it's going to cost about $1000-$1500. 

How much customs do I have to pay when I return to Canada? And I believe I can spend up to $750 without paying any customs and I'll be travelling with my sister so I guess we can declare up to $1500 together, right? Then, is there a chance I don't have to pay any customs for my bag?


----------



## aznshopgirl

Hello, may I ask where you are purchasing? The reason is, if you are buying at Duty Free, you can NOT lie/hide your purchases. And Customs will not allow you to combine you individual spend (i.e. if you bought a bag for 1500, you can not declare $750 individually). Canadian customs are BRUTAL. I mean, they will charge you so much more than what you would have saved at Duty Free. 

I bought a bag in Europe before (not at Duty Free) but at the Flagship store and just carried the purse back without declaring. 

I say if you can buy the bag elsewhere other than duty free, do it and just carry it back without declaring.


----------



## AccessorizeThis

You are allowed to declare $750 back if you've been out of the country for 7 days or more.  If between 48 hours and 4 days, it's $400.  Under 4 days, it's a different amount.  

Do note that if you plan on carrying it back without declaring, customs could ask you to provide proof that you purchased the bag prior to leaving Canada.  This has never happened to me but it's been reported several times throughout TPF and there is a provision on the CBSA website for this. 

*Protecting your valuables

Before travelling outside Canada with valuable items, you may wish to take advantage of a free identification service that is available at all CBSA offices. This service is available for items that have serial numbers or other unique markings. For items that do not have such markings, the CBSA can apply a sticker to them so that they can be identified for customs purposes as goods that are legally in Canada.

When you show your valuables to a border services officer and state that you acquired them in Canada or lawfully imported them, the officer will list your valuables and their serial numbers on a wallet-sized card called a Form Y38, Identification of Articles for Temporary Exportation. If you are questioned about your goods when you return to Canada, show your card to the officer. This will help identify the valuables that were in your possession before leaving the country.*

Note that if you do declare above the personal exemption, this is what is on the CBSA website

*The term &#8220;duties&#8221; can include excise taxes and the GST/HST. It does not include provincial or territorial sales tax*

Last time I claimed above exemption, I just had to pay gst (5%) on the difference.


----------



## aznshopgirl

I have never been taxed at Canadian customs at the Airport but I have at the border coming back from Buffalo. I can't quote the excact amount but they first convert the value to canadian dollars than tax you on that. There's a customs charge then the GST and PST. I want to say I spent $120USD but ended paying $20 in taxes. The customs officer said I was getting off easy b/c she didn't charge me the customs fee.


----------



## macska

Here are the amounts you can bring back into Canada duty free:

Gone under 24 hrs -- $0
Gone 24-47 hrs -- $50 CAD
Gone 48 hrs - 6 days -- $400 CAD
Gone 7 days or more -- $750 CAD

All these values are for EACH person; you can NOT combine them and divide by the number of people - they do check the bills and ask who paid for what and add up each person's total.

At any time you can bring more than your exemption, if you are willing to pay the duties and taxes on the excess above the exemption.

Also, if they catch you trying to "smuggle" in items without declaring them, your name will end up on their "black list", which means that for seven (yes 7) years, every time you come back from elsewhere, you will automatically be sent to secondary screening and all your bags will be searched.

The above mention of "free identification program" is great. Small little green card which lists each item of value and its distinguishing features - fits nicely inside a passport. 

Be prepared to have Customs ask you if you can prove that you purchased all your luxury goods before leaving Canada and not while you were in vacation. If you can't, they can (and usually will) charge you duties and taxes on the value of the goods (based on what they have them classified as being worth). I have been asked on several occasions to prove that LVs and/or jewelry were purchased prior to my leaving the country.


----------



## julz.0a

aznshopgirl said:


> Hello, may I ask where you are purchasing? The reason is, if you are buying at Duty Free, you can NOT lie/hide your purchases. And Customs will not allow you to combine you individual spend (i.e. if you bought a bag for 1500, you can not declare $750 individually). Canadian customs are BRUTAL. I mean, they will charge you so much more than what you would have saved at Duty Free.
> 
> I bought a bag in Europe before (not at Duty Free) but at the Flagship store and just carried the purse back without declaring.
> 
> I say if you can buy the bag elsewhere other than duty free, do it and just carry it back without declaring.


 
I was planning to get it from Korean duty free shop, but now I don't think it's worth it! Thank you for all your information!


----------



## julz.0a

Thank you all very much for quick replies! 
Now, I dont think it's worth it to buy from duty free shop.. 

Oh and sorry about posting the same question several times! It's my first time here and didn't know where to post this topic~


----------



## Fenix

On the day you go to the airport, pack your usual bag in your suitcase, then buy the LV and wear it. You won't get charged any tax at all.


----------



## macska

Fenix said:


> On the day you go to the airport, pack your usual bag in your suitcase, then buy the LV and wear it. You won't get charged any tax at all.



You are most likely to be asked to prove that the bag left Canada with you ... has happened to me many times. Luckily I always come back when the LV boutique is open, so they can call and check my purchase history.


----------



## guccikat

last time I came back, my luggage was searched in Vancouver.. inside was 3 or 4 designer bags all in their dust bags but the customs guy didn't even open them to see what's inside.. so you might get lucky.

I don't like to declare my purchases and usually just use all the items I've bought overseas at least 3 or 4 times..


----------



## shiba

I just returned to Canada from the US, and was specifically asked whether I purchased any jewelry or purses.  I had not so it was not an issue.  Perhaps with another brand but wearing a new LV would be like holding up a sign.  The pale vachetta is a dead giveaway.

The last time I was over, I just declared it.  The officer sent me to another room, they asked what I had purchased, the value and rang it up. They must have felt it was a reasonable amount because there was no search and they didn't ask for the receipts.  Easy Peasy.


----------



## shiba

weird- double post


----------



## nekonat

Must be me, but whenever I air travel, I dress like a slob.  Like, sweatpants, glasses, no make up...and I've come back home with 3 luxury hand bags from Hawaii before.  I guess I was lucky when they didn't search me!


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Can I say how much I hate Canadian Customs? I just got back from the Caribbean and was searched. All our luggage was sent thru xray machines. A few weeks ago my husband and I went to NY for a few days, and again were pulled over and luggage xrayed. These people spend way too much effort trying to make people pay tax, they should be looking for terrorists, weapons and drugs. OK I will stop ranting now 

When I travel I bring an old purse with me, dress in lululemon and wear no jewelry (not even my wedding/engagement ring set), and YET I still keep getting pulled over! ARGH.


----------



## jnj1ster

Last month, I was coming back to Canada with a purse I had purchased, which was about $1400.  I always split high ticket items between me and my husband and there has never been a problem.  The customs guy even asked me how much the purse was, so I told him how much, and he just said "was it a special purse? have a nice day" and that was that.


----------



## Mimster

snowbrdgrl said:


> Can I say how much I hate Canadian Customs? I just got back from the Caribbean and was searched. All our luggage was sent thru xray machines. A few weeks ago my husband and I went to NY for a few days, and again were pulled over and luggage xrayed. These people spend way too much effort trying to make people pay tax, they should be looking for terrorists, weapons and drugs. OK I will stop ranting now
> 
> When I travel I bring an old purse with me, dress in lululemon and wear no jewelry (not even my wedding/engagement ring set), and YET I still keep getting pulled over! ARGH.


 

You might have been "red flag" in their system.  My brother gets searched every time he comes back into Canada.  It was due to the fact that he didn't declared some CDs 15 yrs ago.  Ironically, his wife never gets searched, just him.

One SA told me that she have heard from a lot of customers that Customs is getting pretty tough, even asking for receipts if they see you wearing a luxury item.  Maybe it's due to the fact the our dollar is strong and many people are cross border shopping.


----------



## Bal Lover

interesting


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Mimster said:


> You might have been "red flag" in their system. My brother gets searched every time he comes back into Canada. It was due to the fact that he didn't declared some CDs 15 yrs ago. Ironically, his wife never gets searched, just him.
> 
> One SA told me that she have heard from a lot of customers that Customs is getting pretty tough, even asking for receipts if they see you wearing a luxury item. Maybe it's due to the fact the our dollar is strong and many people are cross border shopping.


 

Nope I'm not flagged at all. Never been caught not declaring anything. Whatever I am over in declaring I will pay taxes on if asked.

But yes I agree, they are getting very tough. When I came back this time I even declared pharmacy items I bought at Target! Haha. But yup, still got searched.

And yes you are absolutely right about them asking for receipts on luxury items you are wearing. That's why I never carry any expensive handbags, or any of my jewelry (not even my engagement ring) when I travel - it's just not worth the hassle. But even doing all this, I still managed to get pulled aside almost every time.


----------



## Mimster

^ That is a hassle then if you get pulled all the time for no reason.  I agree with not wearing any luxury items when traveling (or at least any well-recognized items.)


----------



## Bag Fetish

put your stuff in the bag and carry it back with you


----------



## Northergirl

snowbrdgrl said:


> Nope I'm not flagged at all. Never been caught not declaring anything. Whatever I am over in declaring I will pay taxes on if asked.
> 
> But yes I agree, they are getting very tough. When I came back this time I even declared pharmacy items I bought at Target! Haha. But yup, still got searched.
> 
> And yes you are absolutely right about them asking for receipts on luxury items you are wearing. That's why I never carry any expensive handbags, or any of my jewelry (not even my engagement ring) when I travel - it's just not worth the hassle. But even doing all this, I still managed to get pulled aside almost every time.


 
I'm sort of confused by this - sorry.
What are they going to do if the luxury bag/oufit your wearing/holding was already something you bought a long time ago? How are you supposed to prove this?


----------



## reira08

I truly hate Canadian customs... It freaks me out so much when I cross the border by car when I pop over for Seattle for a day trip. But I don't mind the airport one as much. My mom and I never bring anything when we go back home to HK, we bring lots of souvineirs for family but we don't pack any clothes just wear that one outfit we board with plane with. We buy everything we want in HK and we just use it for the duration of our trip and take our tags off, that way we can say all our clothes were brought from Canada to wear on the trip lol. Also, I am fine with leaving my dustbags and boxes at my HK home so I can say my bags are not new.

One bad situation I had regarding customs officers was a few months ago my BF and I were bored so we decided to drive over to Seattle to shop and eat and hang out. I didn't buy much because I did not see anything I liked. I spent $30 at ULTA and $60 on makeup at Nordstroms. My bf did not buy anything. We came back and this woman officer was on a power trip. She asked us how much we spent I said about $100 and she did NOT believe me. I had the receipts too! We weren't even there for that long only about 4 hours. She kept hassling us to tell her the "truth" and said that she could "take everything" from us. REALLY RUDE lady. She said I will give you ONE LAST CHANCE to own up to it. We insisted we didn't buy anymore and she searched our car. She found NOTHING because we didn't buy anything but the whole experience was just so ridiculous


----------



## shiba

Northergirl said:


> I'm sort of confused by this - sorry.
> What are they going to do if the luxury bag/oufit your wearing/holding was already something you bought a long time ago? How are you supposed to prove this?


 
If you look up a few posts, there is some information on identifying your items prior to travel.  Otherwise, you need to keep receipts or don't take it with you.


----------



## mon_ma888

aznshopgirl said:


> Hello, may I ask where you are purchasing? The reason is, if you are buying at Duty Free, you can NOT lie/hide your purchases. And Customs will not allow you to combine you individual spend (i.e. if you bought a bag for 1500, you can not declare $750 individually). Canadian customs are BRUTAL. I mean, they will charge you so much more than what you would have saved at Duty Free.
> 
> I bought a bag in Europe before (not at Duty Free) but at the Flagship store and just carried the purse back without declaring.
> 
> I say if you can buy the bag elsewhere other than duty free, do it and just carry it back without declaring.


 
Hihi, I know this is an old post but i was trying to find some information on customs and declaring when you come back from traveling. What do you mean that if you purchase in Duty free shops, that you cannot lie/hide your purchases? Is it cause you'd basically be carrying it back since all the luggage has been checked in so when you  get to the duty free shops and buy something you have no wear to hide it except carrying it back. Canadian customs won't have information that you purchased duty free stuff on their systm when your coming back - i mean i dont think that information is available to them.

I would think that if you dont mind throwing out the box and nice packaging and just wear the bag back, u can get away with not declaring it. But yes, there may be the chance of being interrogated so guess it would be luck.

I just wanted more info regarding this, cause i would be travelling to asia soon and was hoping to purchase a bag at the duty free shop. But i would use it coming back and not declare.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mon_ma888 said:


> Hihi, I know this is an old post but i was trying to find some information on customs and declaring when you come back from traveling. What do you mean that if you purchase in Duty free shops, that you cannot lie/hide your purchases? Is it cause you'd basically be carrying it back since all the luggage has been checked in so when you  get to the duty free shops and buy something you have no wear to hide it except carrying it back. Canadian customs won't have information that you purchased duty free stuff on their systm when your coming back - i mean i dont think that information is available to them.
> 
> I would think that if you dont mind throwing out the box and nice packaging and just wear the bag back, u can get away with not declaring it. But yes, there may be the chance of being interrogated so guess it would be luck.
> 
> *I just wanted more info regarding this, cause i would be travelling to asia soon and was hoping to purchase a bag at the duty free shop. But i would use it coming back and not declare*.



You'll be fine that way.


----------



## Hotpot

Honestly, it is really the luck of the draw on which agent you get. I find that if you are honest, and you aren't over that much, they will just let it go. I declare everything because I travel often and getting red flagged would be such a major inconvenience. The only time I declared something major was when I bought my Chanel bag in Europe..... I had to pay $600 in taxes and duty since it was made in Europe and not part of NAFTA.


----------



## mon_ma888

Thank you for the replies. I also do agree that is just your luck and the agent you get.  Hopefully it would be ok for me. Thanks again for the infos


----------



## MrsBradley

Canadian Customs are truly ridiculous. On our way home from Europe they asked me for proof of purchase of my wedding ring. I laughed right in the agents face. I have been married for many years, the ring was purchased in another country years ago and frankly, they can have it. It is not worth much money wise. 
I heard something else from a friend though  one of my friends was wearing embossed leather flats that looked like snake skin. She was taken aside and her shoes examined to determine that they are not made from real snake skin. Apparently you can be fined outrageous amount if you are crossing the border with exotic skin goods and having no special permit to do that. So, just to save yourself a headache, leave your exotic skins at home.


----------



## Brontski

That is truly ridiculous!!!  Are you expected to have a proof of purchase inventory for everything that you take to another country?  I would speak to someone about that...


----------



## aznshopgirl

mon_ma888 said:


> Hihi, I know this is an old post but i was trying to find some information on customs and declaring when you come back from traveling. What do you mean that if you purchase in Duty free shops, that you cannot lie/hide your purchases? Is it cause you'd basically be carrying it back since all the luggage has been checked in so when you  get to the duty free shops and buy something you have no wear to hide it except carrying it back. Canadian customs won't have information that you purchased duty free stuff on their systm when your coming back - i mean i dont think that information is available to them.
> 
> I would think that if you dont mind throwing out the box and nice packaging and just wear the bag back, u can get away with not declaring it. But yes, there may be the chance of being interrogated so guess it would be luck.
> 
> I just wanted more info regarding this, cause i would be travelling to asia soon and was hoping to purchase a bag at the duty free shop. But i would use it coming back and not declare.



Hello, I'm sorry I did not see your MSG until today. How did everything work ut for you?

What I meant about buying items at duty free is, they will scan your passport when you make the purchase so there is a possibility that it could be in the system. I've never bought a purse at custome before so if you did, I'd love to know about your experience. Good luck!


----------



## layd3k

AccessorizeThis said:


> You are allowed to declare $750 back if you've been out of the country for 7 days or more. If between 48 hours and 4 days, it's $400. Under 4 days, it's a different amount.
> 
> Do note that if you plan on carrying it back without declaring, customs could ask you to provide proof that you purchased the bag prior to leaving Canada. This has never happened to me but it's been reported several times throughout TPF and there is a provision on the CBSA website for this.
> 
> *Protecting your valuables*
> 
> *Before travelling outside Canada with valuable items, you may wish to take advantage of a free identification service that is available at all CBSA offices. This service is available for items that have serial numbers or other unique markings. For items that do not have such markings, the CBSA can apply a sticker to them so that they can be identified for customs purposes as goods that are legally in Canada.*
> 
> *When you show your valuables to a border services officer and state that you acquired them in Canada or lawfully imported them, the officer will list your valuables and their serial numbers on a wallet-sized card called a Form Y38, Identification of Articles for Temporary Exportation. If you are questioned about your goods when you return to Canada, show your card to the officer. This will help identify the valuables that were in your possession before leaving the country.*
> 
> Note that if you do declare above the personal exemption, this is what is on the CBSA website
> 
> *The term duties can include excise taxes and the GST/HST. It does not include provincial or territorial sales tax*
> 
> Last time I claimed above exemption, I just had to pay gst (5%) on the difference.


 
I did this once with a vintage Chanel flap. I went to the CBSA office at Pearson and told them I inherited the bag from my aunt and that there is no receipt. They wanted to see proof of this in the form of a will. I kind of looked at him like WTF. Who carries copies of their will, nevermind someone else's will around with them while travelling? Anywase, he still "let it slide this time." I got a green card that was stmaped and signed by the customs officer. I had to write the serial number of the bag on it and he looked inside the bag to verify it. However, they caution you that that card is only valid the first time around, and might not be considered valid for future travels. 

As well, I inquired about the sticker for a Longchamp bag my aunt had given me and they said that they dont do that. They can only issue the card if there is a serial number already attached to the item in question.


----------



## layd3k

And on another note, I collected EVERY receipt I still had that was associated with any luxury good I still owned and created a little book. Everything is categorized by brand an item type. So purses, shoes, scarves etc. I always bring this with me wherever I go because as everyone has already mentioned CBSA officers are ridiculous. AS well, I put all the receipts for my DSLR camera and lens in this book.

I was once stopped at a border and my friend and I got into A LOT of trouble because we didnt declare anything and we both spent hundreds of dollars. The officer told us we were flagged, but I have travelled many times since then and have never been pulled aside. As well, I list EVERYTHING I bought from underwear to body wash, and keep every receipt. My relative who is a CBSA officer says they dont want to hear that kind of thing, they are more interested in cigarettes and alcohol, but I really dont care. LOL


----------



## meganfm

layd3k said:


> I did this once with a vintage Chanel flap. I went to the CBSA office at Pearson and told them I inherited the bag from my aunt and that there is no receipt. They wanted to see proof of this in the form of a will. I kind of looked at him like WTF. Who carries copies of their will, nevermind someone else's will around with them while travelling? Anywase, he still "let it slide this time." I got a green card that was stmaped and signed by the customs officer. I had to write the serial number of the bag on it and he looked inside the bag to verify it. However, they caution you that that card is only valid the first time around, and might not be considered valid for future travels.



Really?  I have done this with my computer and camera when I travel out of the country (especially to Asia since a lot of people pick up electronics there) and they have never asked for the receipt-I just fill out that form, they check the serial numbers, and stamp it.


----------



## citta

reira08 said:


> I truly hate Canadian customs... It freaks me out so much when I cross the border by car when I pop over for Seattle for a day trip. But I don't mind the airport one as much. My mom and I never bring anything when we go back home to HK, we bring lots of souvineirs for family but we don't pack any clothes just wear that one outfit we board with plane with. We buy everything we want in HK and we just use it for the duration of our trip and take our tags off, that way we can say all our clothes were brought from Canada to wear on the trip lol. Also, I am fine with leaving my dustbags and boxes at my HK home so I can say my bags are not new.
> 
> One bad situation I had regarding customs officers was a few months ago my BF and I were bored so we decided to drive over to Seattle to shop and eat and hang out. I didn't buy much because I did not see anything I liked. I spent $30 at ULTA and $60 on makeup at Nordstroms. My bf did not buy anything. We came back and this woman officer was on a power trip. She asked us how much we spent I said about $100 and she did NOT believe me. I had the receipts too! We weren't even there for that long only about 4 hours. She kept hassling us to tell her the "truth" and said that she could "take everything" from us. REALLY RUDE lady. She said I will give you ONE LAST CHANCE to own up to it. We insisted we didn't buy anymore and she searched our car. She found NOTHING because we didn't buy anything but the whole experience was just so ridiculous





OMG canadian customs are so brutal !


----------



## jaonmc

good plan keep it up


----------



## ceeaytam

Hi..so my 2 friends and i just crossed the border today (less than 24 hrs) and pretty much we bought a carton of cigs but didn't know we had to stay 24-48 hours in order to buy tobacco. We got sent to inspection and pretty much the officer inspected the car and stuff...but he didn't end up taxing us because it was our first time or something... My question is..does that mean my name is flagged or blacklisted? Or is it only the driver that is flagged?? Will every time i go in the states I will be pulled over??

THanks!!


----------



## pellarin22

I think if you lie and say you didn't buy anything when you obviously did then they will flag your licence plate. Which means they could pull you over and search or you could just have to go in and pay the taxes. They may not do it all the time but they could if they felt like it. 
But if you just declare what you bought and have the receipts ready then usually according to my experience you could go in and pay maybe 25% of the time. Most of the time that I've been this year I think I went in three times out of the fifteen times that I 've been in the last year. So just don't lie , you would only be paying the taxes anyway, they don't charge duty anymore.


----------



## MrsBradley

I did purchase an eBay item, it came from France and I was charged duty (no big surprise here) but I am fairly certain that used clothing/footwear are duty exempt. Any thoughts? Anyone has experience with that? 
I shall file an adjustment claim providing them with the original listing and PP transaction but I wanted to cite the tariff code as well.
 TIA


----------



## Patricia71

I would suggest, just wear/ carry your new lv bag and put the old ones in your suitcase so you wont get charge at the customs


----------



## LillyJ

I'm planning on purchasing a chanel flap in LA for about $3000. I'm way too nervous to carry it through without declaring it but I can't seem to find anywhere how much I would have to pay for being over the limit. I'm going from thursday-monday so depending on how much I am allowed to bring back, does anyone know approximately the duty/tax price I would need to pay for being over my limit? Really appreciate any responses!!
thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

You'll pay GST/HST depending on your province of residence. Depending on the mood of the customs officer, you may be subject to duty as well. I used to have a sheet of the duty amounts but you can find one on the CBSA website. I think the duty charged for leather handbags made in France could be around 7-8%
So... you may be paying 20% ($600) in duties, but again that's at the discretion of the customs officer.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Does anybody know anything about visitors entering Canada? Will they ask you about the items you are bringing in and whether you are importing them or not? I plan to fly to Canada to see my aunt and bringing a present for her (an expensive handbag), will I have to pay duty on it? Thank you for your help!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

On the aircraft, you will be given a Canadian customs form to fill out - it does ask the purpose of your trip, and whether you are bringing in any goods (e.g. firearms, farm products and other restricted products) and some other questions. I can't remember if it asks specifically about gifts with respect to visitors.  Though you may be asked by the customs officer. In any event as long as this is a personal gift (you're not importing it for business) you should not be subject to duty taxes or any other taxes. Duty taxes only apply to Canadian residents who shop outside of Canada (subject to certain exemptions/exceptions).   If there isn't a question on the customs form about the monetary value of gifts you are bringing into Canada as a visitor and you are asked by the customs officer - I would just say you have a purse as a gift for your Aunt. Don't volunteer the cost of the purse unless specifically asked and then answer honestly. Keep the price tag on it and take it off before giving it to your Aunt. Enjoy your visit to Canada.


----------



## jnj1ster

LillyJ said:


> I'm planning on purchasing a chanel flap in LA for about $3000. I'm way too nervous to carry it through without declaring it but I can't seem to find anywhere how much I would have to pay for being over the limit. I'm going from thursday-monday so depending on how much I am allowed to bring back, does anyone know approximately the duty/tax price I would need to pay for being over my limit? Really appreciate any responses!!
> thanks!



I personally don't think it's worth it trying to sneak things in.  You get caught, you can forever be on their watch list.  Based on my experience, the duty rate really depends on who you get.  I always prepare myself to pay the worst case scenario, which would be about 31% if you are from Ontatio (13% tax plus duty).  If you are lucky and end up with a more lenient agent, it can be less.  I'm not sure about US prices, but even at 31% tax rate, shopping in Europe is a lot cheaper, I find.  Hope this helps.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Does anybody know anything about visitors entering Canada? Will they ask you about the items you are bringing in and whether you are importing them or not? I plan to fly to Canada to see my aunt and bringing a present for her (an expensive handbag), will I have to pay duty on it? Thank you for your help!



I'm mistaken - here's a page from Canadian customs website. You are charged duties on gifts over $60:  

Visitors to Canada
What you can bring with you
As a visitor, you can bring certain goods into Canada for your own use as "personal baggage". Personal baggage includes clothing, camping and sports equipment, cameras and personal computers. It also includes vehicles, private boats and aircraft.

You must declare all goods when you arrive at the first CBSA port of entry. Border services officers do conduct examinations of goods being imported or exported to verify declarations. If you declare goods when you arrive and take them back with you when you leave, you will not have to pay any duty or taxes. These goods cannot be:

used by a resident of Canada;
used on behalf of a business based in Canada;
be given as a gift to a Canadian resident; or
disposed of or left in Canada.
The border services officer may ask you to leave a security deposit for your goods, which will be refunded to you when you export the goods from Canada. Should this occur, the officer will issue a Form E29B (PDF, 507 KB), Temporary Admission Permit, retain a copy and give you one for your records. When you leave Canada, present your goods and your copy of Form E29B to the officer who will give you a receipt copy of the form and your security deposit will be refunded by mail.

Gifts
You can import gifts for friends into Canada duty- and tax-free as long as each gift is valued at CAN$60 or less. If the gift is worth more than CAN$60, you will have to pay duty and taxes on the excess amount. You cannot claim alcoholic beverages, tobacco products or business-related material as gifts.

Here is the website link:  http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/publications/pub/bsf5082-eng.html#s2x2


----------



## chicinthecity777

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm mistaken - here's a page from Canadian customs website. You are charged duties on gifts over $60:
> 
> Visitors to Canada
> What you can bring with you
> As a visitor, you can bring certain goods into Canada for your own use as "personal baggage". Personal baggage includes clothing, camping and sports equipment, cameras and personal computers. It also includes vehicles, private boats and aircraft.
> 
> You must declare all goods when you arrive at the first CBSA port of entry. Border services officers do conduct examinations of goods being imported or exported to verify declarations. If you declare goods when you arrive and take them back with you when you leave, you will not have to pay any duty or taxes. These goods cannot be:
> 
> used by a resident of Canada;
> used on behalf of a business based in Canada;
> be given as a gift to a Canadian resident; or
> disposed of or left in Canada.
> The border services officer may ask you to leave a security deposit for your goods, which will be refunded to you when you export the goods from Canada. Should this occur, the officer will issue a Form E29B (PDF, 507 KB), Temporary Admission Permit, retain a copy and give you one for your records. When you leave Canada, present your goods and your copy of Form E29B to the officer who will give you a receipt copy of the form and your security deposit will be refunded by mail.
> 
> Gifts
> You can import gifts for friends into Canada duty- and tax-free as long as each gift is valued at CAN$60 or less. If the gift is worth more than CAN$60, you will have to pay duty and taxes on the excess amount. You cannot claim alcoholic beverages, tobacco products or business-related material as gifts.
> 
> Here is the website link:  http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/publications/pub/bsf5082-eng.html#s2x2



Thank you so so much for the information! It's very useful and I can see Canada customs are indeed very tough! Wow!


----------



## MrsBradley

LillyJ said:


> I'm planning on purchasing a chanel flap in LA for about $3000. I'm way too nervous to carry it through without declaring it but I can't seem to find anywhere how much I would have to pay for being over the limit. I'm going from thursday-monday so depending on how much I am allowed to bring back, does anyone know approximately the duty/tax price I would need to pay for being over my limit? Really appreciate any responses!!
> thanks!



Leather goods are 11% (some times they smack you with 18%, depending on the counry of origin) duty plus depending on the province PST/GST. 
They do not subtract the allowed limit (see above there is a nice table for how long you should be out of the country to have the right to bring goods for XX amount), you pay duty/tax on value of the piece you are bringing in.


----------



## MrsBradley

Ugh, Canadian customs! I got my obitsu from Hong Kong with clearly declared value of USD 325 &#8211; no duty, package unopened. My hand cut Italian paper patters, EURO 70 &#8211; duty plus PST plus handling (8 bucks), opened package and crushed delicate paper! I&#8217;m mad!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you so so much for the information! It's very useful and I can see Canada customs are indeed very tough! Wow!



you're welcome


----------



## daphnelyzed

I recently ordered 2 pairs of Christian louboutin for my bf from NYC's men store, the total came to 2100 as no tax required for my purchase in the states. UpS called me today and told me that I have to pay a custom duty of 681$ I was total shocked! The reason was the shoes were made in Italy , including the import tax on top of HST! Canadian gov is a little ridiculous in this IMO


----------



## layd3k

daphnelyzed said:
			
		

> I recently ordered 2 pairs of Christian louboutin for my bf from NYC's men store, the total came to 2100 as no tax required for my purchase in the states. UpS called me today and told me that I have to pay a custom duty of 681$ I was total shocked! The reason was the shoes were made in Italy , including the import tax on top of HST! Canadian gov is a little ridiculous in this IMO



Ye, you have to be careful what you buy and who is shipping it. If it is being sent with UPS, FEDEX or DHL be prepared to always pay tax, duty and a ridiculous handling fee. 

I agree that the Canadian government is OTT. It bugs me a lot and I am always very careful with how I buy things from international websites or
Stores. Usually I buy things from European retailers and send it to my boyfriends house in Czech. Whenever he goes to czech to visit he brings back all the stuff I bought and never declares it. They have never stopped him and are never really too interested when he approaches the declaration officers.


----------



## chuan6618

my mum passed away last Feb, she gave me a luxury handbag. do i have to declare when entering canadian custom at the airport, if so, any duty/taxes? anyone has answer to this? Thanks


----------



## MrsBradley

chuan6618 said:


> my mum passed away last Feb, she gave me a luxury handbag. do i have to declare when entering canadian custom at the airport, if so, any duty/taxes? anyone has answer to this? Thanks



Unless you have all the paperwork, starting with the original purchased receipt and your mothers last will and testament clearly stating that she left you the said bag you will be opening a can of worms to walk there and declare it. Are you just a visitor? Or a returning resident? There is a difference. There is this clause that a person can bring to their country of residence personal belongings (for example, if Im returning back to my home country I can get my car, providing it was my mine for longer than 5 years and pay no duty).


----------



## layd3k

meganfm said:


> Really?  I have done this with my computer and camera when I travel out of the country (especially to Asia since a lot of people pick up electronics there) and they have never asked for the receipt-I just fill out that form, they check the serial numbers, and stamp it.



I was just wondering if you do this every time you leave Canada with your computer and camera? Or was it just a one time thing?


----------



## meganfm

layd3k said:


> I was just wondering if you do this every time you leave Canada with your computer and camera? Or was it just a one time thing?



My stuff is older now so I don't bother, but I think it's a good idea.  I also feel if anything was to be stolen, I have some hard evidence of the value of exactly what I took out of the country with me.


----------



## luna1111

So crazy, I have carried expensive items purses etc with me and back and have never been asked to provide a receipt on something that I already own. Who on earth is carrying receipts of their purchases made months or years ago, to show customs upon entry into the country.

Canada customs is truly the worst I've come across and the reason being is that it is simply a cash grab. The government taxes and taxes on anything they can get their hands on. That is their training - lol, - not to keep the country safe -  that and they are obviously aware that purchases made in a large part of the world are significantly less due to the high taxes.

Most countries barely ask you a thing when entering or returning.

Their job is to try and collect money, simple as that.


----------



## Alohasw

Went to NYC last week and came back last night with a gorgeous Saint Laurent mini sac du jour.  Declared it on the custom form and was ready to pay taxes and import duty but the lady only asked me what it is, smiled and let me go without having to pay for anything.  I am just wondering, if i bring this purse for my future trips outside of Canada, do I need to worry about getting questioned/paying taxes when I come back?  Thanks!


----------



## andreaea

Hi pls need advice I'm from Ontario and would like to buy a bag from a friend who's living in California. Any experience here how to be sent here in canada avoiding duties or taxes? It's an LV bag and wouldn't want to pay customs as it's used/preloved. Still trying to see if I can pull this through! Thanks


----------

